# R9 280x Dual-X Artefakte



## Gunzi (15. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, habe meine Dual-X bei Mindfactory bestellt und sie ist am Mittwoch angekommen, hatte bis heute relativ wenig Zeit zum Spielen und immer nur kurz den PC angehabt,
als die Grafikkarte ankam hab ich sie natürlich sofort eingebaut und alles hat funktioniert, neueste Treiber installiert und eine Runde zum testen gespielt, alles wunderbar und keinerlei Probleme mit super Performance. 

Seit heute habe ich aber bei allen Spielen Artefakte, welche über den ganzen Bildschirm verteilt sind, z.B. bei Battlefield 3, War Thunder oder der Unigine Heaven Demo. 

Was kann ich tun um diese Artefakte wieder wegzubekommen? 

Danke im voraus und Grüße aus dem kalten München!


----------



## sinchilla (15. Dezember 2013)

ich würde mal auf korrekten sitz prüfen gegebenfalls treiber nochma drüber. is das bei allen spieln & desktopbetrieb auch so?

hast du die karte übertaktet oder läuft die default?


----------



## Gunzi (15. Dezember 2013)

läuft default, bei desktopbetrieb und browsen keine probleme, sitzt korrekt.
ich will erst übertakten wenn ich mir zu weihnachten eine wakü leisten kann 

EDIT: Neugestartet und die Artefakte bei BF3 sind weg...? Ich hab Angst dass sie wiederkommen, was meint ihr/du sollte ich tun?


----------



## sinchilla (15. Dezember 2013)

intensiv testen& wenns in den nächsten 2 wochen sich wiederholen sollte zurück mit der karte


----------



## Gunzi (15. Dezember 2013)

Vielen Dank erstmal, irgendwelche besonderen Tools außer normalen Spielen oder FurMark/Unigine Heaven um intensiv zu testen?


----------



## sinchilla (16. Dezember 2013)

> Vielen Dank erstmal, irgendwelche besonderen Tools außer normalen Spielen oder FurMark/Unigine Heaven um intensiv zu testen?



ne eig. net mit dem furmark belastest du die karte wesentlich mehr als mit games weil sie dann immer 100% auslastung hast das hast du in games net


----------



## Gunzi (16. Dezember 2013)

liegt der fehler bei artefakten nicht eher im speicher?


----------



## Bevier (16. Dezember 2013)

Ist es unbedingt nötig gleich mehrere Threads zu zum selben Thema zu eröffnen? -.-


----------



## sinchilla (16. Dezember 2013)

ja das ist durchaus möglich...dann lass mal bf4 oder so mit downsampling laufen da brauchste ordentlich gpu-speicher

der furmark brauch eig. sehr wenig speicher aber belastet die karte durch hitzeentwicklung etc. sollte auch stabil laufen vor allem mit defaulttaktraten...solltest dann sehen wie die karte bei 94 grad throttled


----------



## Gunzi (16. Dezember 2013)

Furmark erreicht nach 10 Minuten max. 68°C, ist es eigentlich normal dass man bei einer Dual-X in GPU-Z keine VRM Temperaturen sieht?
Und wie stehts mit dem Übertakten unter Wasser bei 71,3% ASIC?

Danke im voraus 

EDIT: BF3 auf 1440p @ Ultra braucht 2,2 - 2,4GB von 3GB (Und sieht btw auch supi aus  So macht es Spaß zu testen)


----------



## sinchilla (16. Dezember 2013)

das is ja verdächtig niedrig mit der temperatur beim furmark kannst du die taktraten wärenddessen auslesen?

mit wasser kenn ich mich nicht so aus aber ich denke der asicwert sollte da keine probs machen


----------



## Gunzi (16. Dezember 2013)

Hmm also die raten liegen laut gpu-z bei 1.02ghz.
die lüfter sind bei ca 2400rpm und man hört sie auch ganz gut.
die leckströme sollten bei wasser wirklich kein problem sein.
ich bin aber oft am lüften da die grafikkarte echt noch nach plastik stinkt wenn sie läuft  aber geruch/leistung is trotzdem akzeptabel


----------

